# 3G + Android.. Will this work?



## jayV (Jun 20, 2015)

Looking for advice here, please..

New to Uber, yet to go online and accept 1st trip.

Always owned a Blackberry (love/need my keyboard lol), so had to get an android for Uber, my 1st touchscreen... Picked up the Moto G by Motorola (after reading GREAT reviews + cheap price) for use w/ Uber partner app. The phone only runs on 3G which I'm using thru Verizon. Can't use 4G, is this a problem? Is most everyone on 4G I assume? 

I really did not want to put down the deposit and weekly fee for Uber phone. Couldn't justify it. Seems would be driving part-time for weeks just to knock out that big deposit. I thought I read the Uber phone they send out runs on 3G, so is 3G ok? will I have any problems? Just learned google maps today and didn't have a hiccup. Still worried lol..

Any feedback greatly appreciated... Thanks!!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

3g will be plenty.


----------



## jayV (Jun 20, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> 3g will be plenty.


Thanks for the info Indy

All this technology is new to me, so many phones, carriers, apps, 3g, 4g, etc.. i didn't even know how to accept a call when my new droid rang today.. props to youtube lol.


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

The original uber iPhone 4 ran on 3G with no issues


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Should be fine if that's all your running on it. That Moto was my first TNC phone, running multiple apps made it sluggish though.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

As of October 2014, iPhone requirements are as follows:

Have an iPhone 4S or newer
Have iOS 7 or newer (to check go to Settings > General > About > Version)
Have a data plan that allows you to use up to 2GB/month of data for Uber
Any major phone carrier, i.e. Verizon, AT&T, T-Mobile, Sprint

As of November 2014, Android requirements are as follows:


Have a 2013 or newer device with the Android operating system
Have a data plan that allows you to use up to 2GB/month of data for Uber
Any major phone carrier, i.e. Verizon, AT&T, T-Mobile, Sprint
Type in the following URL to your phone: http://t.uber.com/android-app
http://www.driveubersd.com/use-your-own-phone/


----------

